# Young rabbits need homes



## pla725 (Apr 4, 2008)

If anyone can help, please contact Lynne.

*From:* lynne huntley [mailto:[email protected]]
*Sent:* Monday, March 31, 2008 10:23 AM
*To:* bunderground
*Subject:* baby white bunnies need rescue



Dear Jennifer-

I am a cruelty investigator for a Humane society in the Chicago area. I took 17 baby white bunnies from a woman in Chicago Heights, Illinois ten days ago. They were being kept in cardboard boxes, and had no food or water at all. Our shelter is mostly a cat and dog shelter, and will now keep only three bunnies at a time at the shelter. I am the rabbit person. I brought some of the babies home yesterday, hoping to find rescues. I know most shelters are full. I am willing to drive the bunnies within a five hour distance from Chicago. The babies are all between the ages of 4 weeks to two months old. They are very pretty and sweet. I had them checked by a vet. They seem to be in good health. Do you know of a rescue that can take some? Or of a few rescues that could each take one or two? I am grateful to you for any help you can offer. Thank You.

Lynne Huntley
South Suburban Humane Society


----------



## katt (Apr 4, 2008)

how terrible!

i am just about to email her, i could take 2 females in (as they can be caged together for longer) for a little while as long as another foster doesn't come my way!

katie


----------



## lilbitsmom (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi there! We work with Lynne on a regular basis and we heard about these guys a couple of weeks ago.

I'll contact her again and find out what she has. I'm sure we will take some of them. I'll let you know what I find out.

Laura


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 8, 2008)

Bless you volunteers at Midwest R R&R.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Just to update everyone, Lynne Huntley is bringing 10 bunnies to Midwest this weekend on Saturday. We're excited to be able to help and can't wait to see what she is bringing us!!!

Thanks for posting this message though originally because it really does help to ask everyone even though some rescues might be pitching in to help. We can't always take the total number of bunnies that are there to be rescued, as much as we'd like to!

Thanks again.

Laura


----------



## naturestee (Apr 16, 2008)

Woo hoo! Are there any still needing foster homes? Not that I should really take one in yet, but...

And it's just in time for the ZooToo event! I think you should use them as examples of what you guys do and explain their story.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 16, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Woo hoo! Are there any still needing foster homes? Not that I should really take one in yet, but...
> 
> And it's just in time for the ZooToo event! I think you should use them as examples of what you guys do and explain their story.


My exact thought when I read this. White baby bunnies should really be able to win over the Zootoo team! In fact, I think you should includeone in each gift basket.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Apr 17, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *naturestee wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Woo hoo! Are there any still needing foster homes? Not that I should really take one in yet, but...
> ...



Wouldn't that be spectacular if we could really do that! hahahah

The last time we got bunnies from Lynne though, she didn't bring what she said she would. We've learned to just give her a number and then brings us the ones that she wants to bring. I'm not really sure that she's bringing the white babies. I had an email from her that said she was going to keep the babies for a while, have them sterilized and then find rescues/fosters for them.

But I got a phone call from the Anti Cruelty Society saying they had 20 bunnies and wanted to know how many Lynne could bring us. So, I'm not really sure what those 10 are, but it doesn't really matter. I'm just hoping that they are healthy!!!

Laura


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh my, WRT ACS call.:?

> Laura : You guys are angels to help any innocent bunny who gets delivered with their unchosen fur shade. Their personalities blossom despite their nose, figure, head shape, ears, butt wiggles.  Kinda tough when your parent's give birth and you can't select 'em -- your parents!! lol. 

Lucky bunns to know a safe environment and experience love !!!! Hope you'll offer updates,


----------



## lilbitsmom (Apr 17, 2008)

Once the bunsare settled in and I've got paperwork done I will definitely give everyone an update. They are coming sometime on Saturday, so we're pretty excited. Trying to get ready!!

I'll sendpictures too if I can figure out how to do that. Shouldn't be a problem, I have teenagers in the house so they can teach me! :biggrin2:

Laura


----------



## gentle giants (May 5, 2008)

*lilbitsmom wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *naturestee wrote: *
> ...


Small world! I am taking one/two from Lynne as well, I told her I would take whatever needed a home the most, so long as it was spayed/neutered. We are supposed to meet this weekend when I go to the Chicago area for great-grandma's birthday.


----------



## lilbitsmom (May 6, 2008)

Hi ladies and gents,

I didn't forget about you all. We only got 9 bunnies from Lynne Huntley and they weren't all babies.

They are all doing well. I will take some pictures and post them so you can see. We got three (3) pairs (which are babies that can be eventually separated) and 3 single adults.

Pictures to follow soon!


----------



## gentle giants (May 7, 2008)

Hey Laura-here's a question for an experienced rescuer. Do you find it easier to rehome bonded pairs or indiviuals? Most of mine are individuals right now, but I am working on bonding some of them.


----------



## lilbitsmom (May 7, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Hey Laura-here's a question for an experienced rescuer. Do you find it easier to rehome bonded pairs or indiviuals? Most of mine are individuals right now, but I am working on bonding some of them.



Well, I hate to say it, but most people don't take advantage of a bonded pair. They think that they only want one. They get home and later decide they want a second one.

It is hard to talk people into a pair and I'm always surprised when they agree to it. We also have a lot of people who will walk in wanting two, but won't take a pair. huh?!?!?!?! Crazy?!?!?!?! They insist on getting two individual bunnies and going through the bonding process on their own. I wish the pairs were easier to adopt out. We have a lot of them right now!

Laura


----------



## gentle giants (May 7, 2008)

*lilbitsmom wrote: *


> *gentle giants wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hey Laura-here's a question for an experienced rescuer. Do you find it easier to rehome bonded pairs or indiviuals? Most of mine are individuals right now, but I am working on bonding some of them.
> ...


Well, I guess that tells me that I should only try to bond ones thatI know I will be keeping. Unfortunatly, twoof those ones are does that have been so severly abused that they are highly agressive, and mostly jsut want to attack any other bunny I introduce them to.


----------

